# Hello from a relative coffee newbie



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey guys and gals, brief bit about what brought me here. Last few months I decided to get in shape after gaining a lot of weight due to being lazy after an ACL Injury. I lost 2.5 stone plus, during this I decided to give up the 2-3 litres of diet coke I was drinking a day, and feel much better for it (my palate is much better for it too).

i still wanted a caffeine fix albeit not constant like I was with the coke, so I started drinking unsweetened black coffee as it has virtually no calories, and now I have developed a taste for it and really enjoy it.

i appreciate quality in food an alcohol and like the rituals in making certain foods and cocktails so coffee and its intricacies definitely appeal to my food geeky side. So here I am to learn a little more. My other half is actually a barista at a coffee chain so she know a little but I like to learn for myself.

I have an old delonghi coffee/espresso machine that I'm using at the mo but not sure where to go from here, thinking of buying a grinder and grinding my own but don't even really know what blends/beans I prefer yet, there's all so much to learn so I'm a bit overwhelmed.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome







Some of the bean suppliers do starter packs which will give you a good start to find what you like.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Hullo and welcome. Nice introductory post.


----------

